# Skyscrapers in Amsterdam



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Cool shots, Amsterdam just moved up my list of places to go (well I went once along time ago but I dont think any of these towers existed then)


----------



## Raphael_SBBR (Dec 19, 2007)

edit delete


----------



## Raphael_SBBR (Dec 19, 2007)

edit delete


----------



## Raphael_SBBR (Dec 19, 2007)

edit delete


----------



## Abdul Smith (Apr 23, 2013)

تصوراتی، بہترین


----------



## Raphael_SBBR (Dec 19, 2007)

Abdul Smith said:


> تصوراتی، بہترین


English, please?


----------



## Raphael_SBBR (Dec 19, 2007)

edit delete


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

what I like most about these highrises despite their not too really high is the interesting designs, they're not boring and no two buildings are identical.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

what I like most about these highrises despite their not too really high is the interesting designs, they're not boring and no two buildings are identical and some of those low rises are kinda iconic/artsy.


----------



## Raphael_SBBR (Dec 19, 2007)

edit delete


----------



## Raphael_SBBR (Dec 19, 2007)

edit delete


----------



## Raphael_SBBR (Dec 19, 2007)

edit delete


----------



## Architecture Addict (Aug 4, 2012)

:drool:
No words can describe the amazing contemporany architecture of Netherlands. Amsterdam seems to be such a great city. :cheers:


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

I admit that the first part was too "dead" but know you see more trees and people and I loved the eye.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Amsterdam :cheers:


----------



## HollandSkyline (Dec 30, 2010)

Amsterdam not monumental? Amsterdam has the biggest historic centre of Europe.


----------



## Raphael_SBBR (Dec 19, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Amsterdam :cheers:





Fred_ said:


> I admit that the first part was too "dead" but know you see more trees and people and I loved the eye.


Thanks! 



HollandSkyline said:


> Amsterdam not monumental? Amsterdam has the biggest historic centre of Europe.


One thing has nothing to do with the other.


----------



## Arqmorais (Jul 21, 2013)

Fantástica essa região, a conheci só de longe passando de trem para Bruxelas.


----------

